# scope mounts?



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

my buddy just got a scope mounted on his optima and I have the same gun. his scope is mounted where its pretty much a hassle with the hammer. way too tight, actually pinches his thumb in between the two to un**** it. any reccomendations on mount setups?


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Can mount the scope higher, or easier to attach a hammer spur...


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

he snapped his spur off trying to convert it to the other side. guess it had some locking glue he needed to heat up first.


----------

